# *Audi A8 - Gloss It detail*



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This one needed quite a bit of work, unfortunatley the owner did not want any correction or polishing done to the car and needed it back the same day.

The A8 arrived at my house around 8am Sunday. It was a chilly 50degree morning here in NJ that day...the last car I worked on was in 80+degree weather, just one week prior.

Here is the inital condition of the car upon drop off





































I inspected the Audi and saw lots of road grime on the lower panels and tons of dried bugs on the front end. After cleaning the wheels using PoorBoys spray and rinse in conjunction with the swissvax and EZ wheel brushes I moved onto washing the Audi.

My wash process was as follows:

Pre soak w/ P21s TAW
Treat all dried bugs with Poorboys bug squash 2:1 (superb product)
Treat all lower panels road grim with Surf City road grime destroyer(new favorite)
2BM using Gloss It Gloss shampoo (slicker than Z7, highly concentrated)

Here are some shots of the lower panels










Before surf city road grime destroyer










During










After










Before



















I must thank Todd Helme for the reccomendation of this product. I saw his thread about a orange gallardo which had very similar road grime/tar that was taken care of with the grime destroyer from surf city. Overall I really think this is a great product to have in your arsenal, its a very think gel that you spray on and let dwell before some light agitation and it works like a charm. Also the PB bug squash is great, similar application but its much thinner consistancy and it really loosens dried bugs on the paint.

Next came claying. I used Gloss It green clay(mild) with megs last touch 1:1 as lube. The gloss it green clay is very smooth and for a mild clay it picks up a lot of contaminants n 1 pass.

Here is the clay after only 1/2 the hood:shakehead:










I clay only 1 panel at a time and then re-wipe the panel using the last touch lube to avoid re-washing the car to remove the clay/lube residue

After clay I moved on to the "less than stellar" interior.

I used Gloss It satin leather cleaner for all leather care, its by far the best leather cleaner I have used. Its as easy to use as Lexol or Zaino stuff but it has the cleaning ability of Leather Masters...the best part? No streaking!

Passenger seat before cleaning










Passenger seat after cleaing










50/50










What looks like body oils from leaning on the arm rest



















Scuffs and stains on the interior lower panels

Before










During










After










I then turned my attention over to the carpets. After dry brushing and vacuuming I pre treated the stained areas with Folex solution and then pressure washed the carptes to remove the deeper stains. After PW'ing the carptes I used APC 10:1 and agitated for several minutes followed by another PW rinse and then drying in the sun.

Before, all 4 looked similar to this one










Here are how the carptes tunred out



















Door panel cleaned and conditioned










Next I cleaned all door jamb areas including the trunk. I used APC 20:1 and the swissvax brush to agaitate the solution o certain areas. This part got a little messy

Before vacuuming and cleaning jampbs










During










After a wipedown with 1Z CP










All water spots and dirt stains were cleaned off the under part of the trunk lid using another MF










Trunk area before










After










Then back to the interior which needed a lot of work

I used

Gloss It leather cleaner
1Z CP on plastic
Edge detailing sticks
APC 
5.5hp shop vac

Door before










Door after









































































A 50/50 shot after cleaning with only the Satin leather cleaner from gloss it










All small plastic trim was cleaned with 1Z CP










Interior all finished off





































Trim was dressed using Adams In and Out spray - awesome product alternative to Black Wow if your in a hurry. Doesnt have the durability though



















Metal polished using Adams metal polish 1










Glass cleaned with 1Z Glas Polish and IG










Finishing touches










Tires dressed with Gloss It signature tire dressing, deep shine like Zainos but it lasts about 2x as long










Key was cleaned with a toothpic and 1Z CP (it needed it)










The LSP of choice was Gloss It Gloss Finish sealant x1 applied by the cyclo polisher using white finishing pads. Cure time is about 10mins, I just went around the car applying the Gloss Finish to each panel and by the time I finished it was about time to go and buff it off

I followed up with a Gloss Enhancer QD wipedown

The final results...I think this color really pops when clean but I would have liked to see what it would have looked like fully polished.














































Very nice clarity for a light colored car




































































































And one more... I was playing around in iphoto and came up with this as my new background for my computer, thought it looked artsy :computer:










Hope you enjoyed and thanks for looking:thumb:
*


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great work:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work that was in a bit of a state, alot of work went into that......


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job, attention to detail is top notch :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job,good work on the interior.Looks like it has a hard life!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent turn around - you would have been there forever if they had wanted correction


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely turnaround there fella, great work!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, its ten times better than when it got dropped off


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

very good job mate.


----------



## seanyc5 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice work, lol attention detial there cleaning the key !


----------



## JayDee (Jan 12, 2008)

seanyc5 said:


> Nice work, lol attention detial there cleaning the key !


Yeah that _was_ nice :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic work there on a great car. I've never like those R8 wheels unfortunately, but I hope to own an A8 one day. Have to make do with the A4 at present though.

Great transformation - well done:thumb:


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Good work, what are little spnge brushes you are using, you used a blue one around the audi name badge?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I love these car's :argie:

Great work!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

Fantastic work there, the owner should be ashamed of himself though!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Jamezm said:


> Good work, what are little spnge brushes you are using, you used a blue one around the audi name badge?


There edge detailing sticks, same people who make the edge buffing pads. I have them in all grades...blue is light polishing/finishing, green is polishing only.


----------

